# Undertakers Supply Co., sealed with fluid inside. Worth?



## dhsellsworth

Hi everyone,

 New to the forum, and was hoping to ask for some advice. I found this old Chicago Il. Undertakers Supply Co. bottle tucked away in my father's shed (along with hundreds of old bottles his family found throughout the years, in gold country CA.) I know that his mom married a photographer/undertaker in the 60s, so it may have been his.

 I've found similar bottles online, but this one has a sealed metal cap and a brownish liquid inside, I'm guessing some kind of embalming liquid. It has not congealed in any way, and i very much still a "liquid". The markings on the side go up to 14oz. There is nothing indicating what the specific liquid is. I've yet to thoroughly clean the outside of the bottle, but I plan to.

 What do you think the worth is for something like this? Also, what are the restrictions for selling something like this online, since it is filled with a mysterious (and I'm sure very poisonous liquid)?

 My father recently passed and I'm helping my mother sell some of the family antiques to get by. I guess I'm wondering where I would even start to find a buyer for this?

 Anyway, thank you so much, any information would be appreciated.


----------



## epackage

Unscrew the top, pour that stuff down the drain and then you can sell it without worry. I wouldn't want to be responsible for shipping it and having it break getting someone sick, the contents shouldn't add any value to a bottle like unless it's a fine brandy.... IMHO


----------



## dhsellsworth

I see your concern, I would definitely be weary of trying to ship this! I guess I figured the liquid/sealed state would add value since there seem to be a lot of collectors interested in morbid curiosities and antique oddities, and I could imagine the original liquid being an added "bonus".
 I might try to find someone locally who would be interested, which would alleviate the shipping concern. Any idea what a fair asking price would be?


----------



## epackage

These sold recently...  

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-Undertaker-s-Supply-Co-Chicago-16-oz-Embalming-Fl-Bottle-EXCELLENT-/380726577606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a51289c6&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNDERTAKERS-SUPPLY-CO-CHICAGO-ANTIQUE-EMBALMING-FLUID-BOTTLE-FOR-DEAD-BODIES-/200931027088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec86c2890&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## antlerman23

Wow! that's a lot more than I thought a bottle like that would be worth!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Its cool because the word "Undertaker" is on it. People other then bottle collectors will want this. For instance ----Fans of


----------



## reach44

If you pour that out be careful.  I've read that embalming supplies have recently been categorized as carcinogens.


----------

